# Setting frame size with scroll bar in Dreamweaver



## cultivar (Mar 29, 2009)

I am trying to design a webpage that has frames in Dreamweaver... a banner that goes across the top, titles that link to my artwork that go down the left, that will link to my artwork that will show up on the right. I would like to make the main frame(on right) where my artwork shows up a set size, so that the right end of the box lines up with the right/end of the top banner, and that has a scroll bar across the bottom. I have the scroll bar, but I can't get the box it shows up in to be a fixed size. It seems like it should be so simple, but I can't seem to figure it out!


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey, welcome to TSF.

You'll need to give us your code for us to help you with this.
I also think that if you checked your code you'd probably find an easy way to fix this (with the widths of certain objects).

Anyway, post your code for help.

Cheers,
Jamey


----------



## cultivar (Mar 29, 2009)

This is what I have for the frames. I tried setting height and width for the "mainframe" but it didn't seem to do anything. Thanks for any help.

<frameset rows="175,*" cols="*" frameborder="no" border="0" framespacing="0">
<frame src="pro-banner.html" name="topFrame" scrolling="No" noresize="noresize" id="topFrame" title="topFrame" />
<frameset rows="*" cols="162,*" framespacing="0" frameborder="no" border="0">
<frame src="Pro-titles.html" name="leftFrame" scrolling="No" noresize="noresize" id="leftFrame" title="leftFrame" />
<frame src="mainframe.html" name="mainFrame" id="mainFrame" title="mainFrame" scrolling="yes" />
</frameset>


----------

